# Forum Home Renovation Structural Renovation  Carport Minimum Height?

## BazzaDLB

Hi,
Hoping someone can shed some light of this for me please.
I am wishing to build a carport flat roof attached to the side of the house.  
From underside of  the gutter to the slab is 2220mm.
The roof will be 5.4m wide from the house facia to the end beam which will be 120x50mm.  The roof sheeting is 50mm high in profile and needs a fall of 1:60.
Based on this  the height to the bottom of the end beam will be 1950mm approx.
Are there minimum heights for carport roofs and would the height be to the bottom of the sheeting or the bottom of any supporting beams??
Thanks in anticipation of your help. 
Cheers 
Bazza

----------


## r3nov8or

I'd guess the BCA says at least 2100 (door height) , but that would feel too low for me, so I'd be considering a fly-over as an option to raise the height. 
Also, what size rafters are you planning on for your 5.4m span?

----------


## Draffa

It's not a livable room, so I would have thought the roof could be any height you like...?

----------


## Danny

The minimum height must be 2100 at the lowest point. If it has a roll-a-door, then the lowest point would be the bottom of the roll.

----------


## jiggy

Australian Standard (_AS/NZS 4505_:1998) that recommends 1950mm as the minimum clearance in a garage opening.  Note this is only a recommendation, minimum height for garage ceiling is 2100 mm not sure about carports

----------


## ringtail

No binding laws AFAIK

----------


## BazzaDLB

Thanks everyone who replied with their thoughts on it.
I ended up taking the lazy mans option and getting a patio roofing mob in to do it all.  Up to them to design and build it to relevant standards and have it certified. 
Thanks again 
Bazza B

----------

